# New projects finished...



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

I will only show the finished projects here, the in-progress pics will be posted in the diorama forum because it may be of more interest there.

Two new backdrops painted, one large and one a little smaller.


















Agentsmith


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

I like them both great job!, tho I am not fond of the vehicle in the photo,


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Medic17!

Agentsmith


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Agentsmith......s.moe,here.....Can't wait to see some of your builds in front of those nice backgrounds.......I'll keep looking for them..........s.moe.........out.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks s.moe,
I will have to rework the big backdrop and will be painting the front of the trees a darker green color so the will show up better when the backdrop is used with my photobase.

Agentsmith


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

What type of paint did you use ?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Medic17,
I used Model Master enamels for painting these backdrops. For painting the large areas of the blue sky I used a rattle can, all other painting was done freehanded with my Iwata Revolution BR airbrush.










Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait to see them when you put them to use! Sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks roadrner!

Not sure when I will be taking anymore pics, its already the rainy season where I live making it tougher to get outside and take pics.


Agentsmith


----------

